# Bee photo



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

Cool! 
(You know I had to add this line because it would not let me post a one-word reply! ???)


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

Ah yes, bees love onion family flowers. Wonder what the honey tastes like?

>it would not let me post a one-word reply! ???

I discovered that too.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

George, I'm not sure about what the honey tastes like, but my girlfriend won't let me stay in the same room! HAHA


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

George Fergusson said:


> Ah yes, bees love onion family flowers. Wonder what the honey tastes like?
> 
> 
> I have wondered that too, because they also love the flowers of my elephant garlic plants, but this area is such a poor honey-producing area, I fear I will never find out. I leave all the honey for the bees, and basically rent them out free housing in exchange for pollination services


----------

